# Siro Pin Levers



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are a couple of Siro(Oris) pin levers, they have a distinct 1940's look but I am not sure of the date, they both sport the 296 movement and both came to me in vgc cosmetically but neither working, a bit of canibalisation got me the 'Cushion' shaped one working and keeping time pretty well.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

And the second 'military' style one, they both take a 16mm strap;


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

stefano34 said:


>


Very nice B)

Here`s a couple of similar versions made for The Services Watch Co., Ltd., Leicester...

*Services** Aerist (Plain Dial)`Foreign Made` *

(by Oris Switzerland) cal.296 4 Jewels, circa late 1940s/early 1950s.










*Services** Aerist (Lumed Dial) `Foreign Made` *

(by Oris Switzerland) cal.296 4 Jewels, circa late 1940s/early 1950s.










As recommended by Engine Drivers & Pilots 

*January 1949 *










*January 1950*


----------

